# corn???



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

how do yall cook corn
smoked or grilled?


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2009)

I useally peel the husk back to remove silks and the apply butter and chili pepper, then slide the husks back up around the ear and spray it with a little water, then to the smoker.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

Was about to go to bed, but had to toss this at ya:

Same as smokebuzz, except no chilis...butter & season with chili powder, a bit of cayenne, salt, black pepper, then wrap in foil after closing husks, and grill. This is a fairly low maintenace cook, just turn 1/4 turn or less, every 6-8 minutes on direct medium heat. Smoked (without foil) is definately good to go, too.

Good smokes to ya!

Eric


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2009)

OOPS, I ment chili powder, just glad i spelled the wrong word right.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 19, 2009)

I throw the ears in the smoker with husks and all (yellow/sweet corn is best for this). Very low maintenance and forgiving. Depending on which grate I put them, I usually give them 1/4 turn every 20 to 30 minutes. They make a great treat and every person can prepare it however they want to. They come out very juicy if you don't disturb the husks until they're done. I have a neighbor who comes over when he sees/smells me smoking food just to see if I made any corn and harrasses me for an ear or two.

Tom


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 19, 2009)

I save the husks after eating it, dry them out, and use them to smoke with!  My dad smoked all his meats with corn cobs!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 19, 2009)

If they are in the husk and on the smoker about how long does it take? I guess heat makes a big difference.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 19, 2009)

My whole family loves smoked corn on the cob! I found a basic recipe for you to start with. If you are like me this recipe will change. It will hep you get started.

http://www.wyntk.us/food/smoking-corn-on-the-cob.shtml


.


----------



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks 
that helps alot


----------



## pignit (Mar 19, 2009)

Cowgirl had some awesome corn on the cob wrapped in bacon and smoked. Went on my list of things to do.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave! :)

I like to season the corn with pepper, then wrap with bacon and smoke.
The main trick is....don't move the corn when it's smoking or the bacon will try to fall off. lol

The bacon keeps the corn moist and adds LOTs of flavor. :)


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually go by the husks. Once the outer ones are dry and browning, I give the ears the squeeze test on the thickest part. The trick is to keep them away from direct heat/fire but hot enough so that the heat transfers to the kernels. I'd say they take roughly 1 hour at 275*. You just have to check 'em when you open the smoker.

Tom


----------



## azrocker (Mar 19, 2009)

I was looking for an area of when to put them on and that helped greatly! POINTS!


----------



## phreak (Mar 19, 2009)

another good way is to take the husks off, smother the cobs in Sweet Vidalia salad dressing and wrap in foil, then grill or smoke.    sssswwweeeeetttttt


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 16, 2009)

grilled or steamed only for me.

I only eat corn for about a month each year(later summer when it is ripe in Illinois).


Grilled,  I soak the corn in the husks for at least an hour in a bath of ice and cold water, then throw on the grill, and cook until ready(20-30 mins).  Peel the husks, and eat.

steamed - a steamer rack, and steam for 10-15 minutes.  This is even better if I am steaming some crab legs, red potatoes, shrimp, and kilbasa in the same pot.


----------



## rivet (Apr 16, 2009)

Same here except I use Old Bay~ like the flavor it gives.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, old Bay is very tasety on COC also. But then again, Old Bay is good on just about everything.


----------



## bluefrog (May 16, 2009)

I've both smoked it and grilled it.  For grilling try slathering the corn with mayonase (rather than butter) and sprinkling it with chili powder.

Scott


----------



## tn_bbq (May 16, 2009)

sounds like me

I find the silks come off so much easier after they've warmed up (cooked) a bit. 

Never tried smoking them. Don't see why not.

I save the seasoning after they come off the grill.  Easiest way to butter them up is to butter up some sliced bread and use the bread to apply some butter (optional).


----------



## desertlites (May 16, 2009)

soak in sugar water peel back add season and grill or smoke


----------



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

how do yall cook corn
smoked or grilled?


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2009)

I useally peel the husk back to remove silks and the apply butter and chili pepper, then slide the husks back up around the ear and spray it with a little water, then to the smoker.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

Was about to go to bed, but had to toss this at ya:

Same as smokebuzz, except no chilis...butter & season with chili powder, a bit of cayenne, salt, black pepper, then wrap in foil after closing husks, and grill. This is a fairly low maintenace cook, just turn 1/4 turn or less, every 6-8 minutes on direct medium heat. Smoked (without foil) is definately good to go, too.

Good smokes to ya!

Eric


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2009)

OOPS, I ment chili powder, just glad i spelled the wrong word right.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 19, 2009)

I throw the ears in the smoker with husks and all (yellow/sweet corn is best for this). Very low maintenance and forgiving. Depending on which grate I put them, I usually give them 1/4 turn every 20 to 30 minutes. They make a great treat and every person can prepare it however they want to. They come out very juicy if you don't disturb the husks until they're done. I have a neighbor who comes over when he sees/smells me smoking food just to see if I made any corn and harrasses me for an ear or two.

Tom


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 19, 2009)

I save the husks after eating it, dry them out, and use them to smoke with!  My dad smoked all his meats with corn cobs!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 19, 2009)

If they are in the husk and on the smoker about how long does it take? I guess heat makes a big difference.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 19, 2009)

My whole family loves smoked corn on the cob! I found a basic recipe for you to start with. If you are like me this recipe will change. It will hep you get started.

http://www.wyntk.us/food/smoking-corn-on-the-cob.shtml


.


----------



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks 
that helps alot


----------



## pignit (Mar 19, 2009)

Cowgirl had some awesome corn on the cob wrapped in bacon and smoked. Went on my list of things to do.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave! :)

I like to season the corn with pepper, then wrap with bacon and smoke.
The main trick is....don't move the corn when it's smoking or the bacon will try to fall off. lol

The bacon keeps the corn moist and adds LOTs of flavor. :)


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually go by the husks. Once the outer ones are dry and browning, I give the ears the squeeze test on the thickest part. The trick is to keep them away from direct heat/fire but hot enough so that the heat transfers to the kernels. I'd say they take roughly 1 hour at 275*. You just have to check 'em when you open the smoker.

Tom


----------



## azrocker (Mar 19, 2009)

I was looking for an area of when to put them on and that helped greatly! POINTS!


----------



## phreak (Mar 19, 2009)

another good way is to take the husks off, smother the cobs in Sweet Vidalia salad dressing and wrap in foil, then grill or smoke.    sssswwweeeeetttttt


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 16, 2009)

grilled or steamed only for me.

I only eat corn for about a month each year(later summer when it is ripe in Illinois).


Grilled,  I soak the corn in the husks for at least an hour in a bath of ice and cold water, then throw on the grill, and cook until ready(20-30 mins).  Peel the husks, and eat.

steamed - a steamer rack, and steam for 10-15 minutes.  This is even better if I am steaming some crab legs, red potatoes, shrimp, and kilbasa in the same pot.


----------



## rivet (Apr 16, 2009)

Same here except I use Old Bay~ like the flavor it gives.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, old Bay is very tasety on COC also. But then again, Old Bay is good on just about everything.


----------



## bluefrog (May 16, 2009)

I've both smoked it and grilled it.  For grilling try slathering the corn with mayonase (rather than butter) and sprinkling it with chili powder.

Scott


----------



## tn_bbq (May 16, 2009)

sounds like me

I find the silks come off so much easier after they've warmed up (cooked) a bit. 

Never tried smoking them. Don't see why not.

I save the seasoning after they come off the grill.  Easiest way to butter them up is to butter up some sliced bread and use the bread to apply some butter (optional).


----------



## desertlites (May 16, 2009)

soak in sugar water peel back add season and grill or smoke


----------

